# "Hi. My name is Ty. I have been cigarette free for 3 months thanks to Vaping." said the newcomer.



## Ty@GFX (30/1/17)

Naturally since I smoked, I showed interest in Vaping.

Got a iStick Power with Tornando Nano... Mod and RTA arrive with my client on a Friday... I was given the low down on using it, maintaining it and what not to do... good teacher...

Anywhoo proceeded to Vape on some great Juice. Coconut and Caramel Popcorn. Left the Office at 5 like normal, ready to start the weekend. got half way home and realised I had left my smokes at work... Let's just say, those smokes are still sitting my drawer at work and have never been touched since.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (30/1/17)

Hi @Ty@GFC

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind. Good luck on your vaping journey. It's like no other journey in life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Wow!

You took to vaping really fast Ty@GFX! Congratulations, and welcome to the coolest hobby ever!


----------

